# Will wheels with 5x4" fit the 5x100 bolt pattern??



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Just like the title said. I'm looking at some wheels with 5x4" and it seem to be close to 5x100 pattern, and just wondering if this will work or not?? Thanks for your help!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will wheels with 5x4" fit the 5x100 bolt pattern?? (CuRide)*

4 x 25.4 = 101.6mm
It would be close. No garuntee.


----------



## 83sactowngti (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Will wheels with 5x4" fit the 5x100 bolt pattern?? (JDriver1.8t)*

It should because as with all standard patterns they're rounded to the nearset resonable number, usually the .5 (unless its chevy, DANG 5X4.75!)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Will wheels with 5x4" fit the 5x100 bolt pattern?? (83sactowngti)*

If that were true, then a 5x108 would fit a 5x100.
Those MM make a big difference.


----------



## 83sactowngti (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Will wheels with 5x4" fit the 5x100 bolt pattern?? (JDriver1.8t)*

5X108 would be 5X4.25" if anything, those mm do make a difference....


----------

